# # 99



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Got #99 last night. Been at it 30 years now. I'm a meat hunter but figured this one will go through the grinder alright. (I wasn't passing on him!)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats a really nice buck! I am guessing you aren't from up around here? The deer around here have fattened up real quick!

I guess you will have to make 100 even bigger!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

great job!

great buck!

congrats!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Real nice.. congrats!

I like the dark antlers, that ol boy never left the forest. Well until you came along. :beer:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Dandy Buck :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Love the brow tines on that boy!


----------

